# Need recommendation: vanilla color stabilizer



## candice19 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm not sure why these differ so much in instructions and usage rates:

WSP: http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... uctID=2152
- Add equal amounts of neutralizer to the fragrance. Mix well and allow to sit a minimum of 2 minutes. Add to product.
- 1/2 oz Stabilizer and 1/2 oz Fragrance Oil per 1 lb. MP Soap 

.... won't this mean that the fragrance will be pretty light considering you're cutting usage rate in half (assuming 1 oz/1lb MP)


Brambleberry: http://www.brambleberry.com/FragranceOtoZ.aspx (under "Vanilla")
- Use one tablespoon per pound of Melt and Pour soap.

.... this doesn't need to be mixed with anything?

Anyone have experience, and recommendations?


----------



## candice19 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry to bump, but anyone have any experience?

I need to place an order soon, I don't really want to ask the company directly because they never know about other company's products.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 11, 2009)

*x*

i don't have any experience with stabilizers in c/p, but i use bendel bean from www.soapsupplies.net it is a wonderful vanilla and aboloutely no discoloration or acceleration. (no drama!)

sorry i couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## candice19 (Jun 11, 2009)

I do MP, but I have so many fragrances that have vanilla in it.  I found out about Pink Sugar the hard way lol.


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Sep 29, 2009)

No the fragrance wont be any lighter in scent. Just follow the directions of mixing and let sit for 2 minutes and you're good to go. The stablizer has a terrible smell but it disappears and your left with just your original scent.

I actually prefer the vanilla neutralizer over the stablizer.

I don't do much melt and pour anymore but I thought the normal usage was 1/2 oz per lb? Anyway it doesn't matter all fragrances have different safe use rates, WSP lists them which is nice. If you normally use 1 oz FO then use 1 ounce of the stablizer/neutralizer and all should be fine


----------

